# Montana snow................



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

Got a bit of snow in the mountains the last few days. One of my regulars called me and said he was kinda snowed in so i went for a drive. He has over a mile of drive to plow. Starts at the bottom and climbs 3-7% to his property at the top. About 800' elevation change if i remember correctly. I always have to VEE on the way in or i can't push it up the hill without chaining up and i HATE chaining up!


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice action pics! That snow looks dry and fluffy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like you lucked out, the ground had a chance to freeze for you.The drive appears it could be a real ball buster if it wasn't.


----------



## mjstef (Dec 31, 2009)

BUFF;1350950 said:


> Looks like you lucked out, the ground had a chance to freeze for you.The drive appears it could be a real ball buster if it wasn't.


I wouldn't want anything but a trip edge on it. A full trip plow like a Boss WOULD be a ball buster for sure. There are some pretty big boulders sticking up a few inches but i don't even feel them......


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

mjstef;1350958 said:


> I wouldn't want anything but a trip edge on it. A full trip plow like a Boss WOULD be a ball buster for sure. There are some pretty big boulders sticking up a few inches but i don't even feel them......


I can defiantly see the advantage a trip edge would have, I have only a couple dirt drives and early in the year or in the spring the full trip blows but it is what it is and I deal with it.

Looks you should be getting more snow over the weekend, we may or may not depending on who's lie you choose listen to.

BTW I agree chaining up does sucks and that's why I drive Fords.......... :laughing::laughing:


----------



## tbone3 (Aug 21, 2011)

Bada$$ truck man! Way to go Ford n' a Fisher!


----------

